# White Tea



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Does anyone drink white tea? I have a tea emporium near my house and wonder if I need to give it a go?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I used to drink it and it's quite nice as an afternoon tea, but I just found it too subtle.


----------



## TastetheTea (Feb 14, 2016)

As PPapa states white tea is a very subtle flavour but different from the flavours you get from lightly oxidsed oolong and green teas. Worth a try if your a tea lover but I don't think I've ever met anyone who's favourite tea was white. (maybe after the green tea hype is done it will be the next big thing though)


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I enjoy silver needle white tea. Wouldn't say I'm an expert on the stuff but I use green and white tea in between coffees


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

working dog said:


> I enjoy silver needle white tea. Wouldn't say I'm an expert on the stuff but I use green and white tea in between coffees


Where do you buy your silver needle from? I want to try it but all the places that sell genuine silver needle seem to be charging about £15 for 50g.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Last lot was from chah.co.uk


----------



## 2010 (Sep 28, 2016)

Coincidentally, my barber has started drinking white tea and he recommended it so I tried Clippers variant yesterday, it's okay but is the Clippers regarded as reasonable quality, if not which should I try?


----------



## 2010 (Sep 28, 2016)

dominicd said:


> For me I prefer it white, it has to be! My wife thinks its a little strange, but she is not British


Are you confusing white tea with black (aka 'English' tea) with milk?


----------



## Karo (Nov 24, 2016)

TastetheTea said:


> As PPapa states white tea is a very subtle flavour but different from the flavours you get from lightly oxidsed oolong and green teas. Worth a try if your a tea lover but I don't think I've ever met anyone who's favourite tea was white. (maybe after the green tea hype is done it will be the next big thing though)


Hello coffee and tea lovers!

I love coffee so much that I decided to open a little coffee/tea shop. It will be all in wood, plan is to made it of the wooden beams. I'm planing to have all kind of different coffee kinds in a store. Also, I bought a furnace a furnace that will serve for heating and coffee roasting. Now, I need a briquettes for a furnace , I don't want to use gas ovens ,because beans lost their particular taste an kind of smells like a gas. Everything in a shop will be like in the old times.

I have found this on google: https://www.hoecker-polytechnik.com/en/industry-solutions-for.html , but I'm not sure how they are. Does anyone have experience with them? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

wot?


----------



## Maia (Dec 13, 2016)

I can recommend you Prince of Peace Organic White Tea. I was pleasantly surprised by this one.


----------

